# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > الإقتصاد والمالية العامة >  تحليل زوج اليورو دولار اليوم 29/12/2015 من OtmFX

## OtmFX

*التحليل الفني للعملات ليوم الثلاثاء 29-12-2015   من * *OtmFx**اسعار العملات اليورو مقابل الدولار الامريكي ليوم 29-12-2015 من* *OtmFX*
*اسعار العملات* *EUR USD* *من* *OtmFX*
ارتفع سعر صرف اليورو مقابل الدولار الامريكي مع بداية تداولات اليوم الثلاثاء عقب إغلاقه أمس الاثنين تداولاته تصاعدًا. توقعاتنا إيجابية تجاه تحركات الزوج وتدعم الاتجاه الصاعد ليواصل لسعر لتحرك بين حدي القناة السعرية الصاعدة ، وذلك كما هو موضح بالرسم البياني ادناه. ويدعم هذه التوقعات كلٌ من مؤشرMACD ومؤشرRS  ومؤشر ADX  والتداول الحالي أعلى المتوسط المتحركMoving Average لمائة يوم. بينما يدعم مؤشر الاستوكاستيك بتكوين تقاطع سلبي احتمالات الهبوط. مع ملاحظة ان استمرار الصعود يتطلب البقاء أعلى مستوى 1.0801.
وبناء على ذلك فإن تمكن السعر كسر مستوى المقاومة عند 1.0979 يدعمه للوصول إلى مستوى المقاومة التالي 1.1058 ومن ثم مستوى 1.1094 على التوالي. بينما كسر السعر لمستوى الدعم عند 1.0959 يهبط به نحو مستوى 1.0929 ومن ثم مستوى 1.0898 وفقا لمستويات فيبوناتشي 50.0 و 38.2% على الترتيب.
مستويات الدعم
1.0959
1.0929
1.0898

مستويات المقاومة
1.0979
1.1058
1.1094



*اسعار العملات الجنيه الاسترليني مقابل الدولار الامريكي ليوم 29-12-2015 من* *OtmFX*
*اسعار العملات* *GBP USD** من* *OtmFX*
ارتفع سعر صرف الباوند مقابل الدولار الأمريكي مع بداية تداولات اليوم الثلاثاء عقب إغلاقه أمس الاثنين تداولاته هبوطًا، توقعاتنا سلبية وتدعم الاتجاه الهابط بالرغم من الصعود المسجل مع بداية تداولات الجلسة ليواصل السعر التحرك بين حدي القناة السعرية الهابطة. وذلك كما هو موضح أدناه في الرسم البياني لإطار الأربع ساعات، ويدعم هذه التوقعات كلٌ من مؤشر MACD ومؤشر RSI  وكذلك التحرك أدنى المتوسط المتحرك لمائة يوم Moving Average. بينما يدعم إيجابي مؤشرالاستوكاستيك بتكوين تقاطع ايجابي ومؤشر ADX احتمالات الصعود. مع ملاحظة ان احتمالات استمرار الاتجاه الهابط يتطلب البقاء أدنى مستوى 1.5238.
وعليه فإن تمكن السعر من كسر مستوى الدعم عند 1.4893  يهبط به إلى مستوى 1.4803 ومن ثم مستوى 1.4751 على الترتيب. بينما كسر السعر لمستوى المقاومة عند 1.4954 يدعمه لكسر مستوى المقاومة التالي عند  1.5062 ومن ثم مستوى 1.5096 وفقًا لمستويات فيبوناتشي  61.8 و 50.0% على التوالي.
مستويات الدعم
1.4893
1.4803
1.4751

مستويات المقاومة
1.4954
1.5062
1.5096



*اسعار العملات الدولار الامريكي مقابل الفرنك السويسري ليوم 29-12-2015 من* *OtmFX*
*اسعار العملات* *USD CHF* *من* *OtmFX*
ارتفع سعر صرف الدولار الامريكي مقابل الفرنك السويسري مع بداية تداولات اليوم الثلاثاء عقب إغلاقه أمس الاثنين تداولاته تصاعدًا. توقعاتنا سلبية تجاه تحركات الزوج وتدعم الاتجاه الهابط لالرغم من الصعود المسجل مع بداية تداولات الجلسة ليواصل السعر التحرك بين حدي القناة السعرية الهابطة، وذلك كما هو موضح بالرسم البياني أدناه لإطار زمنى مدته اربع ساعات. ويدعم الاتجاه الصاعد كٌل من MACD ومؤشر RSI  ومؤشر ADX وكذلك التداول الحالي أدنى مستوى  Moving Average لمائة يوم.  بينما يدعم مؤشر الاستوكاستيك بتكوين تقاطع ايجابي احتمالات الصعود. مع ملاحظة ان احتمالات استمرار الاتجاه الهابط  تظل رهناً بالبقاء أدنى مستويات 0.9989. 
وعليه فإن تمكن السعر من كسر مستوى الدعم عند 0.9855 يهبط به نحو مستويات 0.9834 و 0.9784 على التوالي. بينما كسر السعر لمستوى المقاومة عند 0.9910 يدعمه للوصول إلى مستوي المقاومة التالي عند 0.9941 ومن ثم مستوى 0.9989  وفقًا لمستويات فيبوناتشي 23.6 و 0.0% على الترتيب.
مستويات الدعم
0.9855
0.9834
0.9784

مستويات المقاومة
0.9910
0.9941
0.9989



*اسعار العملات الدولار الاسترالي مقابل الدولار الامريكي ليوم 29-12-2015 من* *OtmFX*
*اسعار العملات* *AUD USD** من* *OtmFX*
ارتفع سعر صرف الدولار الاسترالي مقابل نظيره الأمريكي مع بداية تداولات اليوم الثلاثاء عقب إغلاقه أمس الاثنين تداولاته هبوطًا. توقعاتنا إيجابية وتدعم الاتجاه الصاعد ليواصل لسعر لتحرك بين حدي لقناة السعرية الصاعدة. وذلك كما هو موضح أدناه بالرسم البياني لإطار اربع ساعات، ويدعم هذه التوقعات كلٌ من مؤشر MACD ومؤشر RSI ومؤشر ADX  وكذلك التداول الحالي أعلى مستوى المتوسط المتحرك Moving Average لمائة يوم.  بينما يدعم مؤشر الاستوكاستيك بتكوين تقاطع سلبي احتمالات الهبوط. مع ملاحظة ان احتمالات استمرار الصعود تظل رهنا بالبقاء أعلى مستوى 0.7095 .
وبالتالي فإن كسر السعر لمستوى المقاومة عند 0.7281  يدعمه للوصول إلى مستوى المقاومة التالي عند  0.7332ومن ثم مستوى 0.7361على الترتيب. بينما كسر السعر لمستوى الدعم عند 0.7209 يهبط به نحو مستويات 0.7188 و 0.7166 وفقا لمستويات فيبوناتشي 50.0 و 38.2% على التوالي.
مستويات الدعم
0.7209
0.7188
0.7166

مستويات المقاومة
0.7281
0.7332
0.7361



*اسعار الذهب يوم 29-12-2015 من* *OtmFX*
*اسعار الذهب* *Gold** من* *OtmFX*
ارتفع سعر الذهب مع بداية تداولات اليوم الثلاثاء عقب إغلاقه أمس الاثنين تداولاته هبوطًا.  توقعاتنا إيجابية تجاه تحركات المعدن وتدعم الاتجاه الصاعد ليواصل السعر التحرك بين حدي القناة السعرية الصاعدة ، وذلك كما هو موضح أدناه بالرسم البياني لإطار أربع ساعات. ويدعم هذه التوقعات مؤشر MACD  ومؤشر RSI  ومؤشر الاستوكاستيك بتكوين تقاطع ايجابي فضلًا عن التداول الحالي أعلى مستوىMoving Average لمائة يوم. بينما يدعم مؤشرADX  احتمالات الهبوط . مع ملاحظة ان احتمالات استمرار الصعود تظل رهنا بالبقاء أعلى  مستوى 1047.48.
وبناء على التوقعات فإن تمكن الذهب من كسر مستوى المقاومة عند 1078.19  يدعمه للوصول الى مستوى المقاومة التالي عند1087.81ومن ثم مستوى 1097.90على الترتيب. بينما كسر السعر لمستوى الدعم عند1066.40 يهبط به نحو مستويات1062.81 و 1059.14 وفقًا لمستويات فيبوناتشي 50.0 و 38.2%على التواليِ.
مستويات الدعم
1066.40
1062.81
1059.14

مستويات المقاومة
1078.19
1087.81
1097.90



*اسعار النفط يوم 29-12-2015 من* *OtmFX*
*اسعار النفط * *OIL** من* *OtmFX*
انخفض سعر النفط الخام مع بداية تداولات اليوم الثلاثاء عقب إغلاقه أمس الاثنين تداولاته هبوطًا. توقعاتنا سلبية وتدعم الاتجاه الهابط ليواصل السعر التحرك بين حدي القناة السعرية الهابطة، وذلك كما هو موضح ادناه في الرسم البياني لإطار اربع ساعات. ويدعم هذه التوقعات مؤشر ADX ومؤشر RSI و وكذلك التداول الحالي أدنى  Moving Averageلمائة يوم..  بينما يدعم مؤشر الاستوكاستيك بتكوين تقاطع ايجابي ومؤشر MACD احتمالات الصعود. مع ملاحظة ان توقعات استمرار الاتجاه الهابط تظل قيداً بالبقاء أدنى مستوى 38.26.         
بناء على توقعاتنا فإن تمكن السعر من كسر مستوى الدعم عند 36.45 يهبط به نحو مستويات 36.05 و 35.63  وفقًا لمستويات فيبوناتشي 50.0 و 38.2% على التوالي. بينما كسر السعر لمستوى المقاومة عند 37.85 يدعمه للوصول إلى مستوى 38.97 ومن ثم مستوى 39.99 على الترتيب. 
مستويات الدعم
36.45
36.05
35.63

مستويات المقاومة
37.85
38.97
39.99

----------

